# Herald Sun AFL Super Coach



## Sean K (28 February 2010)

I've started an ASF Super Coach league in the Herald Sun Supercoach thingy. 

I'm trying to work out how to invite ASF punters to join the league at the moment. 

The league is called ASF Super Coach. 

I know there is a limit to 16 ish, or something, so it will be first in best dressed. I think we only have about 10 ish keen AFL supporters consistently following the AFL threads so we might all be able to take part.

Will let you know how I go with directing you to the right url.

Or, I might need to get your email addresses to invite you into the league. If you are keen send me a PM with an email address.

kennas


----------



## Pivotonian (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

In!

I think all you need to do is post the League ID, and we can the join the league using that?

And is this purely for fun, or are you proposing an entry fee and prize structure to make it a little more interesting??


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> In!
> 
> I think all you need to do is post the League ID, and we can the join the league using that?
> 
> And is this purely for fun, or are you proposing an entry fee and prize structure to make it a little more interesting??



Just for fun and bragging rights Pivot. There are awards from the Herald Sun that we'd be eligable for.

league code is: 863377

http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/?p=index&logout=true


----------



## doogie_goes_off (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Already in another league, but just realised you can have your tem in up to three. Will jump in. Team name is the Rock Dodgers.


----------



## Pivotonian (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Just for fun and bragging rights Pivot. There are awards from the Herald Sun that we'd be eligable for.
> 
> league code is: 863377
> 
> http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/?p=index&logout=true




Cool.  I don't care if there are prizes or not - I just wanted to know.  Obv the bragging rights are worth far more than any cash prize anyway ... 

Will join shortly.


----------



## kingsolo (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Oooh goodie I will join shortly...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Little Green Frogs are up and about.


----------



## Taltan (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Have joined the league "Real Politik". When workload slows down & NAB Cup finishes I'll make my team too.

Carn Hawks (Yes I know Friday wasn't promising)


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

ASF Super Coach now has 5 teams entered!

league code: 863377

Little Green Frogs
Real Politic
Boombastic
The Rock Dodgers
The Hit Men


----------



## Sean K (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> ASF Super Coach now has 5 teams entered!
> 
> league code: 863377
> 
> ...




The Comebacks join!


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> The Comebacks join!




Cool I'm in!

Cheers
Kennas


----------



## bloomy88 (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Loving the Supercoach comp.
Look forward to plenty of banter throughout the year.
Cheers kennas

Bloomy


----------



## Pivotonian (2 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

In - Internet Footballs


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Surprised the likes of Duckman, Nomore4s and Prawn aren't game to test their skills.


----------



## lukeaye (5 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Should have gone for the foxsports one, im in that!


----------



## nomore4s (5 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Surprised the likes of Duckman, Nomore4s and Prawn aren't game to test their skills.




lol, don't normally play the Supercoach one, if I find time to enter a time I will enter.


----------



## Sean K (6 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> lol, don't normally play the Supercoach one, if I find time to enter a time I will enter.



Weowwww. :


----------



## nunthewiser (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

AFL - RICHMOND & COLLINGWOOD MERGE In a shock announcement, Richmond president Garry March and Collingwood president Eddie McGuire held a joint press conference this morning announcing that due to significant financial pressures on both AFL sides, they intend to merge for season 2011, allowing the AFL to avoid the bye with the introduction of GC17 and providing Collingwood and Richmond fans with a sustainable, profitable and powerful football operation. No details have been released as yet however it is believed the side will be known as the Tigerwoods and will f* ck everybody and everything


----------



## nomore4s (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> lol, don't normally play the Supercoach one, if I find time to enter a time I will enter.




lol, what drugs was I on when I typed that post.

Doesn't look like I'll have time to get a team together for the supercoach league but have entered a team in the AFL dream team league.

Kennas you should enter a team in that one as well


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> lol, what drugs was I on when I typed that post.
> 
> Doesn't look like I'll have time to get a team together for the supercoach league but have entered a team in the AFL dream team league.




Are you chicken?


----------



## UMike (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

If there is a team availible I'll take one.


----------



## Pivotonian (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> Doesn't look like I'll have time to get a team together for the supercoach league but have entered a team in the AFL dream team league.




Soft.  Clearly the competition is too much for you.

If you're not going to join, how about at least providing a little bit of SC insight for us:
- Will Buddy have a better year than last, or have the other teams worked him out?
- Is Hodge the biggest fantasy footy bargain of 2010?
- Can Liam Shiels keep his spot with premiership players back coming from injury?
- How fit is Cyril, really?
- Will Rick Ladson get a regular game?
- Will the Hawks go 0-22 now with no Taylor, no Sewell and no key defenders? 

Thanks!


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> Soft.  Clearly the competition is too much for you.
> 
> If you're not going to join, how about at least providing a little bit of SC insight for us:
> - Will Buddy have a better year than last, or have the other teams worked him out?
> ...




Bud will have a better year than last year.  How can he not?
Hodge is the biggest bargain of 2010!
Shiels will hold his spot.  This bloke is a great player and probably would have gone top five in last year's draft had Hawthorn not scooped him up in 2008.
Cyril is reported to have responded well to yesterday's training session.  The club is optimistic that he'll be right for round 1.
Ladson is a lock for 22 games, provided he is fit and not suspended.  The Hawks missed him in 2009.
Tall Jars Taylor is Hawthorn's best tap ruckman but can be a liability around the ground.  Renouf was still somewhat of an oaf in 2009 but he is the most athletic ruckman on Hawthorn's list and will be expected to step up in 2010 in the absence of Taylor and Bailey.  The Hawks think that Bailey will be back about mid-season.  Sewell's absence will be a blow but can be covered in the short-term (and he'll be back around round 5-6 anyway).  Gilham and Schoenmakers will be our FB/CHB combination with Gibson, Murphy and Stratton being the third tall defender.  Don't be fooled by the fact Clarkson hung Gibson out to dry on Barry Hall a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



UMike said:


> If there is a team availible I'll take one.



Yes, there's about 6 spots left. Follow the previous links and put in the code.


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Cyril is reported to have responded well to yesterday's training session.  The club is optimistic that he'll be right for round 1.



Cyril is the only Hawk in my team so far. Had Buddy last year and he let the team down a bit.


----------



## matty77 (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

ok I have joined the league...

Team name is Brapster.

How do you work out who is injured so you can sub them out? Or do you not get that information yet?

I have picked my team by using Technical Analysis...


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



matty77 said:


> ok I have joined the league...
> 
> Team name is Brapster.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, and good question matty. In my first year of playing, I picked 3 players in my starting line up on long term injury lists. LOL

You need to go to each club and see what's going on I think.

Or go to an injury list website, like this:

http://www.injuryupdate.com.au/afl.php


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

That website, while useful, is not always accurate.  I've been caught out in previous seasons relying on information published on that site that turned out to be wrong.  DYOR.


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



McCoy Pauley said:


> That website, while useful, is not always accurate.  I've been caught out in previous seasons relying on information published on that site that turned out to be wrong.  DYOR.



Cheers. I also go you each clubs injury list.

Is there a reliable list somewhere?


----------



## matty77 (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

thanks for the link.

it would be nice for someone to design a website where i can input my team and it sends me an email if one of the players were injured..


----------



## Lucky_Country (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

OK Im in the Olympians will hopefully do better than my stock tippy companies  !!!


----------



## Sean K (10 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Lucky_Country said:


> OK Im in the Olympians will hopefully do better than my stock tippy companies  !!!



The League is hotting up:

Little Green Frogs
Real Politic
Boombastic
The Rock Dodgers
The Hit Men
Internet Footballs
James Hird inc
The Comebacks
Brapster
Olympians

and

Sheedy's Stars - we can kick him out if we want

Five spots remaining


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Maybe I'm misunderstanding some rules Kennas. 

There is a head-to-head comp btw everyone in ASF Super Coach league btw rounds 4 thru 18. Does that mean that whoever wins the head-to-head won't necessarily win the season based on Champion Data? ie. not calculating rounds 1-3 & rounds 19-22. Does this mean the start of the private league comp proper will mean others may have raked up more/less points under Champion data than others before the private league commencement?  Or is it just start from scratch and each team selection regardless of points accumulated in subsequent/future rounds played will be pitted against each other to find the final 8 and the ultimate winner? 

It would be great to know.
Still five league spots left remaining for those game.


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

By my recollection, rounds 1-4 are practice like.

Then we play against each other, random team against team, up till about round 18/19 when a final 8 will be decided.

Then, the top 8 play finals against each other like AFL league finals, and the bottom 8 play against each other for the losers cup.

Something like that.

Hint: long term selection tactics very important in this game. I am hopeless at it.


----------



## snorer (11 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

OK, I'm in!, Daredevils. Tasmanian and a Richmond supporter, aaaahhhh ! Good luck all.    Room for 16 Kennas.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (11 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Cheers. I also go you each clubs injury list.
> 
> Is there a reliable list somewhere?




Not as far as I know.  Unfortunately, AFL clubs differ from NFL clubs by keeping the extent of injuries secret from the public (ie., Hawthorn claiming that Croad would be right for round 1, 2009 and then as each round went by, that he would be back at some point during the 2009 season).


----------



## nomore4s (12 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding some rules Kennas.
> 
> There is a head-to-head comp btw everyone in ASF Super Coach league btw rounds 4 thru 18. Does that mean that whoever wins the head-to-head won't necessarily win the season based on Champion Data? ie. not calculating rounds 1-3 & rounds 19-22. Does this mean the start of the private league comp proper will mean others may have raked up more/less points under Champion data than others before the private league commencement?  Or is it just start from scratch and each team selection regardless of points accumulated in subsequent/future rounds played will be pitted against each other to find the final 8 and the ultimate winner?
> 
> ...




When you play each other you receive points for winning (scoring more points then your opponent) and the champion data points scored each week are like for and against scores. You play each team once and then the top eight play off in a finals series and the bottom eight play off in a finals series during rounds 18-22.

So you could score more points then every other team but not make the final eight because you get outscored on a head to head basis each week.


----------



## Pivotonian (12 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> When you play each other you receive points for winning (scoring more points then your opponent) and the champion data points scored each week are like for and against scores. You play each team once and then the top eight play off in a finals series and the bottom eight play off in a finals series during rounds 18-22.
> 
> So you could score more points then every other team but not make the final eight because you get outscored on a head to head basis each week.




This is correct.  League competition is exactly like the real season proper in that winning each week is most important and total points (along with points scored against) are only relevant for splitting teams on equal wins.

Last year the Bulldogs were the highest scoring team in the league overall but only finished 3rd on win/loss - same thing can happen in SuperCoach.

There is a separate overall competition for most points for the year, with a $50K or something prize at the end.  You should choose at the beginning of the year whether you are going for a league win or an overall points win, because it will probably impact on both your initial team selection and your trading decisions throughout the year.


----------



## Lachlan6 (12 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just joined. 'No K Bradley'.


----------



## Sean K (13 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just one spot left.

I could remove Kevin Sheedy's team if anyone else wants to join. Just let me know.


----------



## Grinder (15 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just took the last spot Kennas, but intend on taking the first at the end of the home & away season


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Grinder said:


> Just took the last spot Kennas, but intend on taking the first at the end of the home & away season



Dreamin Grinder, that spot is already allocated to Sean's Prawns. :


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Grinder said:


> Just took the last spot Kennas, but intend on taking the first at the end of the home & away season




You are dreamin' grinder. Not if coach Lambeau Fields has anything to say about it. He thinks The Comebacks can beat anyone!


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

OK, summary of teams:

(Can everyone remind me of your team name for the record, if not indicated)

kennas: Sean's Prawns
Lachlan6: No K Bradley
snorer: Daredevils
matty77: Brapster
Lucky_Country: Olympians
McKoy Pauley: Little Green Frogs
Taltan: Real Politic
Pivotonian: Internet Footballs
Gumby Learner: The Comebacks
Boombastic
The Rock Dodgers
James Hird inc


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Friday night is lock out for private leagues and tomorrow at 7:00pm EST is lockout for Carlton or Richmond selections.

I'd like to know if anyone did TA on Ablett. At $744,000, he seems expensive but as I see it if he averages the same points per game as 2009 and you use him as your captain he will double the average score (in excess of 100) earned by any other captain in the league. No wonder the Gold Coast want him. 

Anyone???


----------



## Pivotonian (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Friday night is lock out for private leagues and tomorrow at 7:00pm EST is lockout for Carlton or Richmond selections.
> 
> I'd like to know if anyone did TA on Ablett. At $744,000, he seems expensive but as I see it if he averages the same points per game as 2009 and you use him as your captain he will double the average score (in excess of 100) earned by any other captain in the league. No wonder the Gold Coast want him.
> 
> Anyone???




Not sure what you're talking about here.  If all players match their '09 scores, he would only outscore Swan or Montagna as captain by ~30 points per week (280 vs 250).  Not a huge difference.

And fwiw, I am rather sceptical of his ability to maintain his superhuman 140 average ...


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> Not sure what you're talking about here.  If all players match their '09 scores, he would only outscore Swan or Montagna as captain by ~30 points per week (280 vs 250).  Not a huge difference.
> 
> And fwiw, I am rather sceptical of his ability to maintain his superhuman 140 average ...




Swan and Montagna are not the actual captains of their teams outside of cyberspace. I meant Ablett would double the output or more for any bog performance compared to Riewoldt, Brent Harvey, Jonathon Brown etc..


----------



## nomore4s (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Swan and Montagna are not the actual captains of their teams outside of cyberspace. I meant Ablett would double the output or more for any bog performance compared to Riewoldt, Brent Harvey, Jonathon Brown etc..




 As far as I know Ablett isn't captain of Geelong either?


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> As far as I know Ablett isn't captain of Geelong either?




Ablett avg performance 140 points (doubled to 280) is so hugely in excess of the average points of any existing AFL captain.   Is he overpriced at $744,000 or a must selection?


----------



## newbie trader (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I'm looking forward to seeing the lions premiers '10 ahh its going to be a good good year indeed.

N.T


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> OK, summary of teams:
> 
> (Can everyone remind me of your team name for the record, if not indicated)
> 
> ...




Hi Kennas

I thought I joined with Duckman's Nuts. 

But I could have done the application wrong. They've given me a team anyway!! Don't know in what comp.

Duckman


----------



## Pivotonian (25 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Ablett avg performance 140 points (doubled to 280) is so hugely in excess of the average points of any existing AFL captain.   Is he overpriced at $744,000 or a must selection?




Nice try GL.  The club captain thing is a complete red herring - you were clearly talking about captains in the fantasy sense in your original post, so admit it and move on.

And I think Ablett is overpriced.  He'll need to keep a 140 ave to stay there, and I'm not sure he can.


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Bartel and Riewoldt what performance's this week.

Looking forward to round 2.

Herald sun psyche out blog is crap. If you have something to say, *do it here*.  Saints for 2010. Go St.Kilda. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knNwGBKe8lA


----------



## Grinder (30 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> OK, summary of teams:
> 
> (Can everyone remind me of your team name for the record, if not indicated)
> 
> ...




Jacobs Boys are mine.

and agree with Pivot. Ablett seems overpriced, the R/R doesn't measure up.


----------



## Lachlan6 (30 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I will take Ablett at $744 000 (and I have) any day of the week. What an incredible player. I actually watched him go to ground on Friday night at the game (due to the sheer ferocity of the Bomber tackling of course ). I can't remember too many other times this has happened.


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Great work Pivotonian!!!! And you Lachlan and Gumby!!!

What is it with you guys - did you get together before hand? Barlow, Waters, Silvagni - why didn't you share the good oil with those of us from the east!!

I obviously stuffed up my application as I'm just in the overall comp.

I just managed to pip Kennas by about 5 points.  A good workmate of mine looked over my team last week and as he is a keen Kangas supporter, I was annoyed that he didn't tell me about Petrie's broken ankle!!! Not a great start to have $480,000 sitting on the sideline!! 

Duckman


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Duckman#72 said:


> Great work Pivotonian!!!! And you Lachlan and Gumby!!!
> 
> What is it with you guys - did you get together before hand? Barlow, Waters, Silvagni - why didn't you share the good oil with those of us from the east!!
> 
> ...




No collusion/insider trading on my behalf. Wish I'd played Barlow in the 1st Round. Only had him as an emergency. Also, Morris of the bulldogs was a late withdrawal with the flu. Didn't help as I only played the first round with 21 men. Also, Petrie got rubbed out at the end of last season. So he wouldn't have played round 1 anyway. I wanted him as a Tall Forward/Ruck too. But you can't have them all.


----------



## Grinder (31 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Would've liked a better start also. Had a few players scoring nothin cause I was too slack to check whether they were named to play or not No excuses though


----------



## Pivotonian (31 March 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Lachlan6 said:


> I will take Ablett at $744 000 (and I have) any day of the week. What an incredible player. I actually watched him go to ground on Friday night at the game (due to the sheer ferocity of the Bomber tackling of course ). I can't remember too many other times this has happened.




He was pretty good on Friday night, but didn't make his break even.  Unless he pulls out a couple of bigger games than that against Hawthorn and whoever is after that, his price will be coming down nicely ... just in time for me to pick him up ...


----------



## Fleeta (1 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I'm Heath's Heroes - you're all going down!!!


----------



## GumbyLearner (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

A couple of my players might be out this week. 

I heard a rumour that Goddard, Montagna, Bartel & Barlow have all been rushed to hospital with severe cases of leather poisioning in the hands from getting too much of the ball during the Easter round.  

Anyway, to all bloggers in the league. It's only round 2 and if your team looks like it's in the ambulance don't worry they're not dead yet. 

Still another 20 rounds to go!


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> A couple of my players might be out this week.
> 
> Still another 20 rounds to go!




Thankfully Duckman's Nuts made a big improvement on the Round 1 effort.

Finshed Round 2 in 38,000th spot (which is a big improvement on 168,000th). Amazing how well you can do with players that aren't suspended or have broken ankles (or both at the same time)

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Duckman#72 said:


> Thankfully Duckman's Nuts made a big improvement on the Round 1 effort.
> 
> Finshed Round 2 in 38,000th spot (which is a big improvement on 168,000th). Amazing how well you can do with players that aren't suspended or have broken ankles (or both at the same time)
> 
> Duckman




Pity Essendon went the other way:


----------



## Duckman#72 (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> Pity Essendon went the other way:




I know! But ironically my superteam contributions from Dempsey, Hooker, Gumbleton and Watson were higher this week than last!!

Duckman


----------



## pan (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

anyone looking for a cash cow, michael barlow from freo

averaging 128 or near abouts. 

only 105000 I believe

should double in price next week


----------



## Sean K (6 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



pan said:


> anyone looking for a cash cow, michael barlow from freo
> 
> averaging 128 or near abouts.
> 
> ...



Yes, looks very cheap at this stage. Lets see if he can keep up the form.


----------



## Pivotonian (7 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



pan said:


> anyone looking for a cash cow, michael barlow from freo
> 
> averaging 128 or near abouts.
> 
> ...




He's averaging 146 after 2 games, and if he maintains that average next week will apparently break the record for the biggest single week rise in SuperCoach history - something in the order of $160K increase I believe.

I'm starting to think of him as a potential keeper rather than just a cash cow, in the mould of fellow Docker Greg Broughton last year, but will wait and see if he can keep up his consistency.

If you don't have him already, get on!


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> He's averaging 146 after 2 games, and if he maintains that average next week will apparently break the record for the biggest single week rise in SuperCoach history - something in the order of $160K increase I believe.
> 
> I'm starting to think of him as a potential keeper rather than just a cash cow, in the mould of fellow Docker Greg Broughton last year, but will wait and see if he can keep up his consistency.
> 
> If you don't have him already, get on!




You'd be stupid not to hold on to him, he is a freak and he can play footy.

How we was never drafted before this year is beyond me.


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> You'd be stupid not to hold on to him, he is a freak and he can play footy.
> 
> How we was never drafted before this year is beyond me.




He was schooled at Assumption. A.K.A Melbourne Footy Factory. If you don't trade to get him this week, you really are lost. JMO


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Please help!!!

I originally picked Goddard in my midfield but now want to move him to a defender.  I thought I could do this as Goodard was listed as both midfield and defender. But when I click on S for Goddard in the midfield it only shows the two emergencies as the ones I can swap him with. 

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks

Duckman


----------



## Grinder (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I don't believe you can move them like that. I think if you orginally took him as a midfielder than thats where he stays, unless you want to trade him them pick him up as a defender. Don't think you want to do that though.


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Grinder said:


> I don't believe you can move them like that. I think if you orginally took him as a midfielder than thats where he stays, unless you want to trade him them pick him up as a defender. Don't think you want to do that though.




I'm beginning to think that.

This is what is written on the SuperCoach site: 

_Q. Can I move players in my team between positions? They were available in multiple positions when I bought them...
A. YES! In 2010, the players you have selected who are available in multiple, matching positions may now be substituted between positions. Simply click the Substitution button - any players available for substitution in another position will be highlighted in the same way as your Reserves bench. _


So does that mean that I need another player in the backline to be also in the midfield to be able to swap Goddard? What good then is only having one multiple position player? You need two to do a swap?

Duckman


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Duckman#72 said:


> I'm beginning to think that.
> 
> This is what is written on the SuperCoach site:
> 
> ...




That's the way I interpreted it too Duckman. There is no point having an odd number of utility players unless they match corresponding positions. eg. 2 [DEF][MID], 2 [RUC][FWD], 2 [DEF][FWD] etc.. But hey you could still have the odd quality player as a utility. Just depends on your game plan.


----------



## Pivotonian (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Grinder said:


> I don't believe you can move them like that. I think if you orginally took him as a midfielder than thats where he stays, unless you want to trade him them pick him up as a defender. Don't think you want to do that though.




This is incorrect.

You can swap him with any defender you have who was also originally available as a midfielder, without using a trade.


----------



## Pivotonian (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Duckman#72 said:


> So does that mean that I need another player in the backline to be also in the midfield to be able to swap Goddard? What good then is only having one multiple position player? You need two to do a swap?




Of course!  Don't you think it would be strange if you could swap Goddard with any defender?  That would completely undermine the whole categorisation system.

There is absolutely no benefit at all in having only one MPP, because you can't swap him with anyone.


----------



## Pivotonian (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Ugly night tonight people!

Riewoldt has gone down with a hamstring, with some speculation that it could be off the bone ... which would mean 3-4 months out ...

Also minor injuries to Gram, Fisher, Hayes, Cloke ...


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> Ugly night tonight people!
> 
> Riewoldt has gone down with a hamstring, with some speculation that it could be off the bone ... which would mean 3-4 months out ...
> 
> Also minor injuries to Gram, Fisher, Hayes, Cloke ...




I picked Roo as capt tonight too.  Hopefully the hammy will heal up quick. 
Good to see a Saints win with Roo's hammy, Lenny's broken nose and Fisher to come back on in the last qtr after being Ko'd earlier in the game to bury the wobbles. A win of true grit!!! 
Kozi's back next week so that should help with the tall timber up forward.


Go Saints for 2010!!!!


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> Of course!  Don't you think it would be strange if you could swap Goddard with any defender?  That would completely undermine the whole categorisation system.




No it wouldn't. If I have Goddard as a midfielder and I want him as a defender, why can't I trade a defender out, substitute Goddard in, and then draft a midfielder as Goddards replacement? I'm not swapping defenders for midfielders.

Duckman


----------



## Sean K (10 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> I picked Roo as capt tonight too.  Hopefully the hammy will heal up quick.
> Good to see a Saints win with Roo's hammy, Lenny's broken nose and Fisher to come back on in the last qtr after being Ko'd earlier in the game to bury the wobbles. A win of true grit!!!
> Kozi's back next week so that should help with the tall timber up forward.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, shame about that. I don't have him in my team as I thought he was expensive, and thought that a poor judgement after the first 2 rounds. Glad I didn't pick him now of course. Let's hope it's not as bad as many are saying. It could be the difference for StK this year.

Glad Kozi is coiming back. I have him in my forward line and didn't trade him after getting suspended because I knew he'd be back and just as good, if not more motivated. If Roo is long term out, then he'll be even moreso a go-to man up forward so I hope he scores well.


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Oh dear, shame about that. I don't have him in my team as I thought he was expensive, and thought that a poor judgement after the first 2 rounds. Glad I didn't pick him now of course. Let's hope it's not as bad as many are saying. It could be the difference for StK this year.
> 
> Glad Kozi is coiming back. I have him in my forward line and didn't trade him after getting suspended because I knew he'd be back and just as good, if not more motivated. If Roo is long term out, then he'll be even moreso a go-to man up forward so I hope he scores well.




Your patience should be duly rewarded kennas . I'm pretty sure almost everyone had Roo in their fwds. Kozi will be the new leading target.


----------



## GumbyLearner (14 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Private league starts this week ASFer's. I'm up against the Daredevils. I'm a little worried because I don't have any Dees or Tigers in my squad. Well actually I have one tiger who is playing with the Bullants at present and hope he makes a Comeback.   Could be a high scoring game. But in Round 5, I face Lachlan's Red White & Blue. Almost every player in his squad has accumulated cash. They guy has made $1mil in the first three rounds, I'll probably get thumped.  Oh well it's only Round 4.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Private league starts this week ASFer's. I'm up against the Daredevils. I'm a little worried because I don't have any Dees or Tigers in my squad. Well actually I have one tiger who is playing with the Bullants at present and hope he makes a Comeback.   Could be a high scoring game. But in Round 5, I face Lachlan's Red White & Blue. Almost every player in his squad has accumulated cash. They guy has made $1mil in the first three rounds, I'll probably get thumped.  Oh well it's only Round 4.




Update 
Richmond Riewoldt scored out of his butt 147 from memory in a team that got done by 10 goals vs. the Dees. However, the Daredevils still put me to the sword.
Same can be said for Lachlan's Red White & Blue. My team got completely pasted. By the way do you guys realize that Lachlan's team is ranked 167th out of 300,000 odd teams.  It's kind of like YABLETT vs the rest...

Anyway, hands up who has to trade out a mid this week. If not, who's going to take a 0 in the midfield. I'm sure plenty will be trading this week.

I noticed that Jonathon Brown has a B/E of 218 this week. Price drop coming!!! 
Do I hold or sell???


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Pivotonian said:


> Nice try GL.  The club captain thing is a complete red herring - you were clearly talking about captains in the fantasy sense in your original post, so admit it and move on.
> 
> And I think Ablett is overpriced.  He'll need to keep a 140 ave to stay there, and I'm not sure he can.




Is it? Check the stats!


----------



## Pivotonian (30 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Is it? Check the stats!




If you're talking about Ablett, yep, he's keeping it up!  Average of 146 so far and his price has dropped by only $9K.  He's truly a freak.

Of course, despite my comment that he was overpriced, I've still had him in my team from the start 

Reasonably happy with my 2-0 start, despite some key members of my team underperforming horribly (Jolly, Mitch Clark, Vince, Tippett, Ryan Bloody Hargrave) and some of my mid-priced punts failing to step up as I hoped they would (Ball, Dangerfield).

I agree there'll be a lot of trading this week.  I've lost Dangerfield out of the forward line, Dustin Martin and Brodie Moles out of the midfield, and both backup ruckmen in Warnock and Lobbe, but luckily have coverage for all of them so won't be forced to trade to avoid a donut.

Lachlan definitely looking the one to beat.  I'm in another league which is ranked 22 of 31,000 (I'm 0-2 and ranked a long last in terms of total points), and while there's some awesome teams there, Lachlan still has them all covered for total points scored so far.  Great team mate.

You'd have to say that the luckiest team so far is Sean's Prawns (kennas?) with two wins despite failing to crack the 2K mark in either round so far!  He'll be tested this week by the Little Green Frogs though ...


----------



## Sean K (30 April 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Our league average is quite high.

8951 of 31213

Not bad.


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 July 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

A team with an overall ranking of 154,000 won the SuperCoach $1000 this week.

Had Le Cras & scored 2675, 100 higher than

Team name *Fudge Packers* LOL


----------



## son of baglimit (21 July 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

anyone wanna reveal where they stand overall currently, and best score this year.

me - 14076th

best 2460 when everyone scored heaps.


----------



## GumbyLearner (23 July 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Hey son of baglimit

Your team would paste mine.

This is my first year of supercoach. Will be better next year.

Currently im sitting at 71,879.

I'm a Saints fan. We haven't had a perfect season 

But as some Saints supporters would say on www.bigfooty.com

Mick Malthouse - Fighting Fascism with Lies

Let's see who will win this September!


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I've had a crap year. Was a little unlucky with injuries but early good picks are crucial. I didn't get on to the pre season potential players and started with old expensive players. Poor darts.

I'm 164,000 out of 386,000. 

Pretty ordinary from someone who thinks they know the game. I'll accept I know less than my 10 year old niece.


----------



## Pivotonian (25 August 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Sometimes life just isn't fair.

Poor old Lachlan's Red White & Blue has gone through the entire season and the first week of the finals undefeated, and has heavily outscored every other team in the league over the year.

Then in his first sudden death final, Cooney goes down early with a hammy, Malceski, Harry O and Dustin Martin put in shockers ... and suddenly the season is over without even a GF appearance.  Ouch.  

Sorry Lachlan, better luck next year.


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Well done to those who have participated this year.

The same group will be up and running next year.

I hope Sean's Prawns perform better next year.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 August 2010)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

i feel your pain.

this season is easily my best, and entered 3 weeks before the finals with 4 trades left, secure in the top 4 in my league and decided no more trades til the finals.

week 1 and i lose 5 players at the selection table, then 3 more in the hours before games. naturally lose.

then the next week it happens again, and i lose out to someone who has scrapped into the finals. 

hell of a finish. learnt a lot this year. out to break into top 5000 next year.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Ok I want to be in the league this year. Anyone else.

New game. *New Rules*. First Prize is $55,000. Lachlan with RedWhite&Blue could possibly take that out. Considering he was undefeated all season last year and ranked in the top 200 in Australia out of the 300,000 odd teams.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/afl/supercoach-is-back-for-2011/story-e6frf9jf-1225997617702

SUPERCOACH opens today for 2011. Here's a quick run-down on the new rules and some early bargains for your team.

Australia's biggest fantasy sports game will be bigger than ever in 2011 with a new team, Gold Coast, and new rules. Anyone can play so don't miss out on the action.

Among the changes for 2011:

*- squads are up from 30 to 33 players, with an extra player on the bench in the forward line, midfield and defence
*
*- coaches have 24 trades for the year, up from 20 last season*

*- private league matches start in Round 1*

*There are no private league games in the "multi-bye" weekends* when three teams have the bye - Rounds 4-6, Round 16 and Round 19 - *but player scores on those weekends still count towards the overall prize.
*

Prices are generally down across the board to accommodate three extra players in each squad within the same $10 million salary cap.

This season will also be the first to offer a premium stats package called SuperCoach Gold and a new game, SuperCoach Pro, that features a live draft.

Here are some potential early bargains:

Drew Petrie (North Melbourne)

Priced at just $216,600 after missing much of last year with foot injuries, he is worth a lot more.

Andrew Krakouer (Collingwood)

Former Tiger gets a second chance at AFL level after starring in the WAFL last season, including 41 disposals in the Grand Final. He is priced at $200,600.

Tendai Mzungu (Fremantle)

The Dockers love a mature-aged recruit (think of Michael Barlow) and 24-year-old Mzungu could uphold the tradition. He averaged 28 disposals a game playing as an attacking defender for Perth in the WAFL last season. Available for the bargain price of $110,200.

David Swallow (Gold Coast)

The No.1 draft pick hasn't played a game in the AFL but has two years of senior level experience and has already been labelled the next Chris Judd. Priced at $188,600.

Nick Duigan (Carlton)

Another mature-age recruit, the 26-year-old former Norwood defender attracted rave reviews at Carlton's intra-club hitout last weekend. The Blues need defenders so he could step straight into the team and he's just $103,600.

Nathan Foley (Richmond)

Remember when this guy was bursting out of the middle for the Tigers? It was nearly two years ago but after recurring ankle problems the ball magnet seems right to go again in 2011 and could be a bargain for $364,000.

Sign up now at supercoach.heraldsun.com.au

Terms and conditions at supercoach.heraldsun.com.au

This year my team name is *The Pie Nights*.

Jimmy Bartel is a no-brainer this year for my mids.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just to let Kennas & all team players interested.

We have the same league name this year.

It is ASF Super Coach.

And the invite code is *146054*

Just click here to create your team

----->>>>>>>>>>>http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just thought I would add what I think is a great site to assist with Super Coach team selections.

I used it as a resource last year for trading players in and out.

http://www.yoursupercoachcoach.com/main/

They also do youtube vids or podcasts on their site each week.

And here is a link to the weekly break even tables they published in 2010

http://www.yoursupercoachcoach.com/main/category/resources/breakeven-table/


----------



## Sean K (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Just to let Kennas & all team players interested.
> 
> We have the same league name this year.



I'm in again. Was a very poor effort last year and need to make amends...


----------



## Junior (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I've joined the league with team 'Neitz'.  Hope that's alright with everyone.

Another excellent resource for SuperCoach is tooserious.net


----------



## Mofra (1 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I'm in. Let the psyche out commence 
Mofra's Maniacs ready to smash everyone as soon as I pick the team


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

A living legend gives his perspective on the current problems at St.Kilda 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...-and-jack-steven/story-e6frf9jf-1225998363134


----------



## Grinder (3 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Im giving it another go, this time with Monkey magic


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

So far 7 teams have entered. 

Sean's Prawns - Kennas
Neitz - Junior
Monkey Magic - Grinder
Mofra's Maniacs - Mofra
The Pie Nights - GumbyLearner
maxrox - ?
finskeitos -?

Still 9 spots left in the ASF league.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (4 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I might be wrong but I seem to recall that the Little Green Frogs were ASF Premiers last season.

Anyway, we're back again for 2011.  Good luck to all, but DYOR.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

10 teams have entered.

Sean's Prawns - Kennas
Neitz - Junior
Monkey Magic - Grinder
Mofra's Maniacs - Mofra
The Pie Nights - GumbyLearner
maxrox - ?
finskeitos -?
Little Green Frogs - McCoy Pauley
Fantasy Hawks- ?
Busan Superstars - ?


Still 6 spots remaining. Take them while there available. $1000 a week for the best team in Australia and/or $55,000 for the best team of the season.


----------



## GumbyLearner (5 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

After having a bit of a grin at the players and prices, I have come up with this mishmash.

It's probably ultimately flawed for any Super Coach veteran but for my second season hopefully
I have learned some mistakes.

Anyone is free to comment on any weaknesses/strengths on my selection.  

DEF: Goddard, Gibbs, Deledio, Enright, Drummond, P Davis, Laidler

DEF RESERVES: B Smith, Faulks, Cripps

MID:Judd, Hodge,Petterd, Swallow D, Gaff, Heppell, 

MID RESERVES: Krakouer, Polec, Conca

RUCKS: Sandilands, Clark

RUCKS RESERVES:Tippett J, Vardy

FWDS: Riewoldt N, Didak, O'Keefe, Higgins, Strijk, Petrie, Ablett N

FWDS RESERVES: Mzungu, Richardson, Callinan

$2,300 left over out of 10 million


----------



## nomore4s (7 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Fantasy Hawks is my team

Probably need to have some slightly different strategies this year with the bye and the fact you can also swap players between positions if they are listed as multi-positional players. I've tried to pick reserves that can be moved between positions to help cover injuries and byes.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (7 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> After having a bit of a grin at the players and prices, I have come up with this mishmash.
> 
> It's probably ultimately flawed for any Super Coach veteran but for my second season hopefully
> I have learned some mistakes.
> ...




My understanding is that both Didak and O'Keefe have had injury-interrupted pre-seasons and, well, you'd have to be under a rock in Victoria not to know what's happened with the Aints this year.

Drummond is always an injury risk.  Phil Davis might get more regular game-time with the Crows but he didn't seem to be the type to score in SC last season.  Laidler apparently has been burning up the track down at the Cattery but is he best 22 material?  I'm not sure.


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



McCoy Pauley said:


> My understanding is that both Didak and O'Keefe have had injury-interrupted pre-seasons and, well, you'd have to be under a rock in Victoria not to know what's happened with the Aints this year.
> 
> Drummond is always an injury risk.  Phil Davis might get more regular game-time with the Crows but he didn't seem to be the type to score in SC last season.  Laidler apparently has been burning up the track down at the Cattery but is he best 22 material?  I'm not sure.




Thanks for your opinion McCoy Pauley.

I heard that Didak may have been injured but he is an SC gun same goes for O'Keefe. Maybe McGlynn at Sydney is about 7K cheaper than O'kEefe did rack up some big scores last year and is MPP as well.
Will have to keep an eye on the injury lists. Haven't been in Vic for the last 12 months. 

I think the Aints are used to adversity, so I think I'll stick with Goddard and Roo this season.    <- Notice the one eye, if only I could change that face to red,white and black.  

I agree with you about Drummond. But he is an extremely precise kick of the football (probably top 5 in the league) and if he doesn't get injured his effective kicks, marks and rebound 50's will rack up his SC price pretty fast. Maybe Harbrow's run and carry game at the Suns will get 40 possessions a game in a team of mainly kids. He is only $14,000 more expensive. 

I liked Davis last season. He didn't score highly in SC but the crows were pretty **** last year too. He does seem to be a player who would slot in at CHB just nicely, now that GC bought Bock.

Laidler has moved to Carlton and I reckon they don't have a backline and Jarrod Waite is likely to punch someone and get suspended. Maybe Duigan, he's a mature-aged rookie and about 170K cheaper. Was headed for the Sudan now he's at Carlton. Laidlers not a bad choice at $279K. It's hard to choose when you only have 10 mill to spend and 33 players to choose from.

Other MPPs I've had a look at pricewise are 

Drew Petrie. (RUC/FWD) Recovered from a broken foot and returned late in 2010 to break the other. The big man can kick goals though.

Tippett J. (RUC/FWD) May get a game in a team of mainly kids.

Daniher D. (DEF/FWD) May get a game and good bench cover for an injury prone FWD line like last year. Brown, Riewoldt, Franklin etc.. All injured last year. 

Wilson Callum (DEF/FWD) Looked promising last year but West Coke have still got to become a serious footy club again. Daniel Kerr looks cheap but he did look even better when Judd and Cousins were there.

Murphy Rob (DEF/FWD) Brilliant kick but can score 140 one week and 40 the next. Too inconsistent for SC purposes.

Gilbee Lindsay (FWD/MID) Similar to Drummond, beautiful kick of the football and can be a SC gun. But is pricey given the budget.

I like Krakouer because he is MPP and only 200K.

In the FWD's 
Chapman is a gun but looks too pricey and injury prone.  
Franklin is a gun but will probably belt someone. No good having 522K sitting on the bench.
Jonathon Brown same as Chapman


----------



## Mofra (8 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Like the MPP strategy - have a few, and Zakarahis isn't in my team yet but am looking to slip him in somewhere. Wont take Higgins out; as well as being a Bulldog )) he is running PBs this pre-season. 

I have Buddy in my team - told he is training well, just need to have cover on the bench for his inevitable suspension.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Mofra said:


> Like the MPP strategy - have a few, and Zakarahis isn't in my team yet but am looking to slip him in somewhere. Wont take Higgins out; as well as being a Bulldog )) he is running PBs this pre-season.
> 
> I have Buddy in my team - told he is training well, just need to have cover on the bench for his inevitable suspension.




I think having a few MPP's across each line is important for both injuries and byes.
I'm still trying to work out the impact of byes for 2011 Supercoach. There are multiple team bye rounds and single team rounds. It would suck if you had 9 players out due to a bye and 5 rookies who weren't selected to play that weekend sitting on your bench. Still trying to work out a strategy 5 weeks to go. *5 spots left in the ASF league now.*

Did find this analysis of Deledio on yoursupercoachcoach

At 23 years old and MPP (DEF/MID) looks difficult to leave out. 

Courtesy of yoursupercoachcoach

http://www.yoursupercoachcoach.com/main/misc/featured/yscc-buyers-guide-brett-deledio/

Key Figures
Club: Richmond
Position: Defender / Midfielder
Age: 23
Games: 128
2010 Season Average: 102
Highest Season Average: 103 (2009)
2011 Opening Price: $495,900
Bye Rounds: 11 & 19*
Status: Premium

*Positives*
In 2010, in his first season in the backline, Deledio ranked seventh in the AFL for balls won off opposition, fourth for total metres gained and second in the AFL for inside/rebound 50s combined. Available as both a defender and midfielder for the first time in his career; this former number one draft pick is set to be one of the most popularly picked players of 2011. One of Deledio’s greatest strengths as a SuperCoach asset is his durability – he hasn’t missed a game since Round 17, 2007. In fact, since debuting in round 1 of his first season in 2005, Deledio has played 128 of a possible 132 games! Pre-season reports out of Richmond have Deledio training the house down, he’s been playing that lucrative ‘quarterback’ role in their pre-season drills, and if he can even come close to replicating the way Luke Hodge plays that role – Deledio’s just about a must-buy.

*Negatives*
If recent history tells us anything it’s that Deledio can take awhile to get going. In 2010, Deledio averaged 96 in the first 11 games and 108 in the last 11. In 2009, Deledio averaged 94 in the first half of the year only to storm home averaging 113 in the second half. The off-season recruitment of midfielders Shaun Grigg and Bachar Houli, the impending return of Nathan Foley from injury and Mitch Morton’s move into the wing will see competition for midfield time at an all time high at Punt Road. As such, Deledio will be finding it harder to drift into the midfield this season. Lucky for us – we are still talking about Richmond, who are only in the second year of Hardwick’s regime, there should still be plenty of ball entering Richmond’s backline to keep Deledio busy and most importantly – scoring well.

*Byes – Round 11 & Round 19**
As was mentioned earlier, Deledio has traditionally been slow to start seasons. Whilst this normally would have called for Deledio to be kept as an upgrade target for later in the season, the late timing of his byes changes things up  a little bit. A potential negative stemming from his bye schedule is that finding bench cover becomes more and more difficult as the year goes on as the best rookies are traded for cash or upgraded. Fortunately, Deledio’s dual positioning should help ease that burden. Richmond share their round 19 bye with Brisbane and Sydney; but at this stage that doesn’t look like it’ll be a problem. Neither the Lions nor the Swans look to have any ‘must consider’ backline players this year; although Malceski, Drummond and Adcock might be given a run in a few 2011 SuperCoach teams.

*Conclusion*
Deledio looks a very tempting pick this year thanks to his move into the SuperCoach backline. There are not many defenders that have the capacity to average over 100 for the season, let alone consistently, meanwhile Deledio should be able to match, if not improve upon, his average of 102 from 2010. Whilst Deledio has typically been a slow starter, his maturing both as a person and as a player, in tandem with the maturing of Richmond’s list as a whole should see some degree of correction in this area of his game. Guaranteed 100+ average in the backline? You’d be crazy to say no.

Predicted 2011 Average: 105
Starting Safety Rating: Lock it in
********************************************************************************
Although this not Dreamteam (different comp) where players get points for clangers, turnovers to the opposition, out on the full, don't get points for hard ball/loose ball gets etc...) that's why it sucks in my opinion. 

Here are the bye rounds to consider for 2011


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I've selected a random team to fit the budget at this point.

Will refine as the days go on and practice game results are fielded..

To me, apart from picking the key 2-3 players and Capt, the key is to pick players who will actually take the field over the first few months and play OK with some up and coming juniors on the Reserves who will eventually play.

It's the newbies that no one has seen who will be the difference.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> I've selected a random team to fit the budget at this point.
> 
> Will refine as the days go on and practice game results are fielded..
> 
> ...




Spot on Kennas.

Last year I was lucky to pick up Barlow for 100K went to over 500K before being injured. Rockliff for 100K went up to 400K. Podsiadly for 90K went to 446K.

There's money in them thar rookies. 

Problems is I didn't listen to you last year, used up all my trades before the finals. Finished in the top 4 and got hammered in straight sets with no trades,surplus cash or bench cover for injuries.  
Hopefully, I learn this time.


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Problems is I didn't listen to you last year, used up all my trades before the finals. Finished in the top 4 and got hammered in straight sets with no trades,surplus cash or bench cover for injuries.
> Hopefully, I learn this time.



Mate, I'm crap at this game. Need to be living in Melbs and getting the Herald Sun each day to really know what's going on. As a temporary Sydney sider, I can sit back and claim complete ignorance.


----------



## GumbyLearner (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Mate, I'm crap at this game. Need to be living in Melbs and getting the Herald Sun each day to really know what's going on. As a temporary Sydney sider, I can sit back and claim complete ignorance.




This is only my 2nd year. I'm still pretty crap too. Everyone was crap in 2011 except for Lachlan. He was like top 0.1% in Australia last year. 

He had all the rookies too like Scully, Trengrove, Dustin Martin, Barlow etc.. the cheap now premiums like Maceski, JPod etc...


----------



## McCoy Pauley (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Mate, I'm crap at this game. Need to be living in Melbs and getting the Herald Sun each day to really know what's going on. As a temporary Sydney sider, I can sit back and claim complete ignorance.




There are plenty of online resources out there to help you plan your SC or DT teams.  I make regular use of them and therefore I don't really refer to the Herald-Sun or the Age for background.


----------



## Mofra (9 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



McCoy Pauley said:


> There are plenty of online resources out there to help you plan your SC or DT teams.  I make regular use of them and therefore I don't really refer to the Herald-Sun or the Age for background.



Yep - the Hun have a "special" $20 pa offer which just tells you what plenty of other websites do for free.
Quite alot of people take it very seriously, but the rest of us can use the resources/opinions they put up and enjoy the comp.


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 February 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Hi all 

ASF Supercoach now has 14 teams. There are still spots for 2 more players.

Or should we invite Shane Crawford to join our league? Which would still leave one more spot.

P.S. Looking at bargain basement rookies (incl. matured aged rookies) in the pre-season so far I have been impressed with the following: (MPP denotes multi-positional player)

Swallow - Gold Coast
Toy - Gold Coast
Matera - Gold Coast
Bennell - Gold Coast
Mzungu MPP - Freo
B Smith - Crows
Motlop - Cats (injured last season still cheap) 
Gaff - Eagles
Tarrant - North (see above RE: Motlop)
Wallis - Scrays (Father/Son)
Duigan - Blues
Conca - Tiges 
Atley - North
Derrickz - Tiges
McNamara - Wobbles 
Nicholson MPP - Dees
McKernan MPP - Crows
Walsh - Sainters
Polec - Lions
Heppell MPP - Dons
Puopolo - Hawks
Menagola - Hawks
Sumner - Swans


----------



## McCoy Pauley (1 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Menagola is injured, Gumby.  I doubt he'd play any games for Hawthorn this season anyway.

There's one young player at Hawthorn I'm keeping a close eye on who has been impressive in pre-season, but I'll keep his name under my hat for a while.


----------



## Duckman#72 (2 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



GumbyLearner said:


> Hi all
> 
> ASF Supercoach now has 14 teams. There are still spots for 2 more players.




Hi Guys

Duckman's Nuts have entered as the 15th team if you will have me.

(Being my second year, hopefully I will have remembered all the things NOT to do. Like picking Drew Petrie in my starting lineup and not realising he had a broken leg!!!).

Cheers 
Duckman


----------



## sammy84 (2 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Kim Dutchies allstars has taken the final spot if everyone is alright with this?


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

16 Teams have entered.  Comp starts on Thursday March 24. Blues v Tiges game will be a partial lockout so select players from those teams prior to the first bounce.  

The final two teams to enter were:

KimDuthiesallstars - Sammy84 & 	
Duckmans Nuts 		

Good luck all


----------



## Duckman#72 (26 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Great! Last year's hoodoo is continuing this year.

Selwood knocked out in Qtr 1 and Foley is subbed off early in the second after going into the match with gastro. Hardwick apologised to Foley for playing him.......don't apologise to HIM Damien, say sorry to ME!!!

Duckman


----------



## Mofra (28 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Yarren you dud!


----------



## nomore4s (28 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Mofra said:


> Yarren you dud!




Hahaha, I had Selwood  and he'll probably be out this week too.

Big game this week Kennas


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 March 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Mofra said:


> Yarren you dud!




I'm hearing you Mofra. I had Selwood who scored less than Yarran. 

Also started Ricky "Bobby" Petterd Supercoach score of 50 instead of Tapscott on the bench 113 and Duigan 59 instead of Tarrant 119. Not a bad output from Petterd considering he only played one quarter of football. Lucky for you though because you could have been belted by more. 

Anyway, it's only week 1 and they don't make seasons.


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

*MEN* without hats


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Should i trade Selwood or not?



My heart says no!


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

My heart says YES


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I think I shoul name selwood on the pine and chuck emergency on him and start Spitz younger brother. What do you fellas think?


----------



## Sean K (1 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> Hahaha, I had Selwood  and he'll probably be out this week too.
> 
> Big game this week Kennas



Yep. 

I wasn't going to trade this week, but I saw a couple of $100K players who should be worth $300K by the end of the year picked them up as a gamble.

Still have some crap in my team though. Yarren! 

Gumby, did any of those youtool videos have anything to do with Super Coach?


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Round 5 coming up. Don't forget the Vice Captain/ Captain loophole for the captain score this week fellas. 

I wonder when I should trade-in some new cash cows? I know it's only round 5 but I have quite a few marinating at present. It's just a question of when to trade them in for some new heifers. 

*Backs*
Duigan
Lower
Heppell
B.Smith

*Mids*
Harris
Swallow
Pittard
Liberatore

*Rucks*
Z Smith

*Fwds*
Matera
Tapscott
Richardson
Darling


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Isn't it another by?


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Isn't it another by?




There is a bye for Dees, Eagles & Sydney this weekend. Most don't have forward bench cover because of Tapscott, Darling, Goodes/OKeefe selections.

Next week will be Freo, Cats & Hawks which I believe will result in Supercoach scoring carnage. Considering how many people have Sandilands/Pavlich, Chapman/Bartel/Selwood and/or Franklin/Rioli/Hodge in their team.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (21 April 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> Isn't it another by?




Yes, I believe it's a bye for league matches in SC and DT.


----------



## Duckman#72 (20 May 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



McCoy Pauley said:


> Yes, I believe it's a bye for league matches in SC and DT.




Hi Guys

Is there a place to see everyones ranking in Supercoach (within your league). I am about 2800th at this point. Any improvements on that?

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (21 May 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Is there a place to see everyones ranking in Supercoach (within your league). I am about 2800th at this point. Any improvements on that?
> 
> Duckman




You can see the rank in the league by total points, and you are about 400 points in front atm.


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 May 2011)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



nomore4s said:


> You can see the rank in the league by total points, and you are about 400 points in front atm.




Thanks Nomores


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Almost that time of the year again!! Whoohoo!!


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Join the ASF Super Coach league here: 818880


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I reckon I'll at least be runner up this year!


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

The comp is filling fast!!

There's some interesting plays out there this year, especially with so many GWS options who are cheap and will play along side Gold Coast newbies who have a year under their belt and are still very cheap compared to other clubs.

Then there's the mature recruits who seem to do pretty well. 

Word is that the best plan of attack is to go with premiums and rookies. But, I reckon is you get a mid priced player about to break out that's just as good. So, premiums, breakouts and rookies who will play. Obviously the only sure thing there is the premium. Unless they get injured. 

Looking forward to the year! Gunna be in the finals for sure!!!

Unless more than 7 other people join our league.


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 February 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*



kennas said:


> The comp is filling fast!!
> 
> There's some interesting plays out there this year, especially with so many GWS options who are cheap and will play along side Gold Coast newbies who have a year under their belt and are still very cheap compared to other clubs.
> 
> ...




I'm out this year Kennas. No Duckmans Nuts to bother you.

I spent way too much time on Super coach last year. I found it addictive - in a bad way!Time that could have been spent on my work, family and personal investments was being gobbled up in "trade" research.

(Besides, I got myself an ipad and I can't work out how to peruse the player rankings on it).

Good luck 

Duckman


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Only 2 people in the league this year. 

You have the code.


----------



## sammy84 (22 March 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I've joined.

Team- RickyNixonsAllstars

Only 3 members currently, more ASFers will need to join fast.


----------



## rryall (22 March 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Just joined then. Team name "Karuah FC". Good luck all you are going to need it!


----------



## Ves (22 March 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Joined under Marlin Lake. Good luck guys and girls!


----------



## Junior (23 March 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Stormin Norman is on board.  Still haven't put together my team, may spend this afternoon on it.


----------



## Sean K (1 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Dammit, we've been put in a public league. 

Oh well, good luck Super Coachers!!!!


----------



## Ves (5 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

2204 to kick off round one.  Not as good as my start last year! But in the top 10,000. Now hopefully I can stay there and not fade late like last year.


----------



## Trembling Hand (14 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

"..du-da-da-du-dahhh..WE ARE THE NAVY BLUES.."!!!


:brille:


----------



## Ves (14 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I have Murphy and Scotland in my team actually. Both played cracking games. Only have Sidebottom for the Pies... one of their best. Going well so far this year, just need some rookies to keep scoring and the cash for upgrades will come in!


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

I have Carazzo and Scotland. Marty Clarke for the Pies. Almost traded down Scotland for Dempsey yesterday but thought I'd save a trade. I know Scotland will drop back $20K plus and Dempsey may leap $30K or so, but I just hoped that Scotland would come good and while playing as Carlton's 5th or 6th runner and loose across half back he'll be pretty consistent over the season. Would still have liked to have been on Dempsey prior to the season proper though. Looks like he's going to have a good year.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2012)

*Re: ASF Super Coach*

Rd 3 thoughts:

Fyfe, looks like a goner for months. Unfortunately he's gone down in value so it's an ugly trade out. Fingers crossed his shoulder is not as bad as seems and they just pop it back in and he's right in a couple of weeks. I think he needs to be traded. 

Masten, looks fantastic and if he keeps going like this will eventually go up by $300k plus. Maybe he's just had some very good games against average opposition. 

Ziebell, great first up game and still have another week before his price will change. If he has another $100k plus will be on his way to $500k mark. 

Hayes, still undervalued since the knee looks to be holding up. Should be premium priced by the end of the year. 

I'm trying to decide on which of the above three to replace Fyfe.

Ablett, how can't you have him as Capt?

Pendles, was always overpriced. Might still drop another $50k I reckon. Will be able to pick him up later for cheaper perhaps.

Stanley, looks like a breakout year.

McDonald, set to jump $100k if he plays well back from suspension. Have another week to see how he goes and then get on him to make some easy cash.

Martin, will come good. Just needs to screw his head on. 

Lake, will take a week but I'm staying on him. Looks much better than last year. 

Dempsey, heaps of people jumped on him last week and he got injured early. Only rose $21k when it could have been $50k. If he's OK lose some $ the following week perhaps and might be the time to get on them.


----------



## nomore4s (17 April 2012)

Kennas, a few more to look at - Whitecross for Fyfe could be a good move, he is killing it atm.

Stanley and Geary both looking good for the saints and still pretty cheap. Spewing about Stanley, had a choice between him and Milera and of course took Milera

I think Masten is going to have a break out year, Martin been very disappointing.

Bad luck last week  when Dempsey went down I thought you had me covered but I managed to pip you at the post thanks to Bartel and McIntosh.

Go the Hawks


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2012)

I let you win that one mate. 

Same on the Milera/Stanley choice. Doh! They have Freo at home this week so both should still increase in value. Hopefully Milera gains another $40K ish and then I'm considering downgrading him to a rookie who hasn't played the three games yet but should be in consistently.  

My only concern with Masten is that they've had easy games so he may be scoring above longer term average. Set to increase in value again though. 

I read a report this am that said Fyfe might be OK. Have to wait till the last minute on that one I think but he's going to lose a truck load of value on paper. Bad luck trade for a lot of people.


----------



## Ves (17 April 2012)

My main problem at the moment is having Leunberger. I'm not going to pull the trigger yet, as it is entirely possible that some possible trade targets may fall this week or next.  Not sure whether to go for a mid-pricer and save the additional cash to get some midfield premiums once the rookie cows start mooing...


----------



## Sean K (17 April 2012)

Isn't the Berger out for 6 weeks? That's a long time to have $500k ish sitting on your bench. 3 weeks is the limit for me to carry a high pricer and only if I had good bench players.


----------



## Ves (17 April 2012)

kennas said:


> Isn't the Berger out for 6 weeks? That's a long time to have $500k ish sitting on your bench. 3 weeks is the limit for me to carry a high pricer and only if I had good bench players.



 Yes he is. And I agree; but two or three weeks of assessing the options shouldn't hurt if need be. Too early to a call IMO. The Broughton disaster (not for me) taught many people a valuable lesson about hastily making trades. Redden and Giles are ample back up for now. I may however panic if Mumford doesn't play!


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2012)

Ves said:


> Yes he is. And I agree; but two or three weeks of assessing the options shouldn't hurt if need be. Too early to a call IMO. The Broughton disaster (not for me) taught many people a valuable lesson about hastily making trades. Redden and Giles are ample back up for now. I may however panic if Mumford doesn't play!



Yep, trading too early can be a big mistake. Nothing worse than getting to the business end of the season and not having trades left. Shows the importance of having a bench that plays. I went 1 premium and 3 rookies so I really need my No 1 to be playing.

I'll have Goodes and Lake sitting on my bench this week.


----------



## Sean K (20 April 2012)

Super Coach carnage out there. 

Fyfe out, I'm bringing in Masten as a cash cow and perhaps he even turns into a keeper if he keeps scoring 100s. 

Now that I've done that he'll do an ACL in the first minute....


----------



## Ves (20 April 2012)

Bah. 

Mumford  to  Kruezer
Cameron to Treloar  (firstly to correct a bad rookie pick and secondly to avoid a donut)

Luenberger will get changed in the next week or two.  Probably go for a rookie or mid-pricer. Then spend the additional cash on upgrading my midfield (especially if the rookies churn out some good scores and generate cash).

Nightmare of a week.  Birchall didn't make the flight to Perth I am hearing.  Not sure if I should believe the rumour and bench him or have two emergencies on that line. Don't think it makes a big difference.


----------



## Sean K (21 April 2012)

Hayes is looking to be the retrospective no-brainer of the year. 

Add Barlow. 

Pav being wasted as a decoy forward. 

Pearce having a breakout year.


----------



## Ves (21 April 2012)

kennas said:


> Hayes is looking to be the retrospective no-brainer of the year.
> 
> Add Barlow.
> 
> ...



Yes - and I don't have any of them! Hayes was tempting, but it was hard to say how a 32 year old would come back from a serious knee injury. Proving all the skeptics wrong so far.

Milera looks like he will only perform on "flat tracks." He will be hot and cold, the typical impact forward. I think a lot of people got burnt by his hype after round 2.


----------



## Sean K (22 April 2012)

Ves said:


> Milera looks like he will only perform on "flat tracks." He will be hot and cold, the typical impact forward. I think a lot of people got burnt by his hype after round 2.



I picked him up simply as a cash cow. Will trade for one of the rookies coming through who are about to bubble.  

Carrazzo big loss for me today. At least he could have scored 100+ before getting injured.

As a  Bomber supporter, I'm embarrassed I don't have Stanton...


----------



## sammy84 (22 April 2012)

kennas said:


> As a  Bomber supporter, I'm embarrassed I don't have Stanton...




I'm with you there. But then again, we have had to sit through many years of up and down Stants. Even now I still don't the balls to trade him in for fear he will return to his old ways.


----------



## Ves (22 April 2012)

2095 for me this week. My worst score so far, but I will take it under the circumstances. Lots of donuts around (I survived them somehow).


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2012)

Shocking week for Super Coach's with the injuries and I was lucky to crack $2K. Lucky to win my first game in our public league which looks pretty strong.

Couple of great Cash Cows coming through. Many GWS already doubled. McDonald good for another couple of weeks probably.


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2012)

I've decided to trade GAJ for JPK. Now I know he'll be back next week. lol. He had a cycle this afternoon apparently and the knee 'felt great'. Running tomorrow. Sounds alike at least 2 more weeks to me. Can't have $720k sitting on the pine and 3 x GWS in the guts...


----------



## Ves (7 May 2012)

kennas said:


> I've decided to trade GAJ for JPK. Now I know he'll be back next week. lol. He had a cycle this afternoon apparently and the knee 'felt great'. Running tomorrow. Sounds alike at least 2 more weeks to me. Can't have $720k sitting on the pine and 3 x GWS in the guts...



I actually did the same, and much for the same reasons.  I also traded in Pendles for D. Smith.  Obviously a few weeks early in hindsight. But I needed a trustworthy captain!

Scored 2180 this week.  Back in the top 20k.  Much better than 1793 the weekend before  (my worst ever).


----------



## Sean K (7 May 2012)

Ves said:


> I actually did the same, and much for the same reasons.  I also traded in Pendles for D. Smith.  Obviously a few weeks early in hindsight. But I needed a trustworthy captain!
> 
> Scored 2180 this week.  Back in the top 20k.  Much better than 1793 the weekend before  (my worst ever).



Good scoring. I've had too much cash on the bench the past 2 weeks ($567K). Need to upgrade a couple to score better. Averaging 2108 though and at 16,222 I'm pretty happy. I've been a dunce at this game for years. 

Now, who trade in for Goodes?! grrrr. Thinking Sidebottom or Zaharakis to maintain the DPP link.


----------



## Sean K (16 May 2012)

A good week for Super Coaches. Half my team is GWS and other Cash Cows and still scored over 2100. My wife scored 2416! 

K Horsley was a great pick up last week and still has another $100K at least in upside. 

I missed the Sidebottom trade but have pencilled him in now. With Ball out and Pendles and Swan being alternatively tagged he's had a free run on the weakest midfielder. Should keep pumping out the numbers. 

Time to ditch some Cash Cow GWS'ers. But who to ditch? They're still all making cash!! Maybe a couple of more weeks before they need to be traded into a Premium. 

I've dropped back to 26,428 after last weekend. 

Probably due to having $990K in cash not deployed. 

Must trade up soon to get back into the top few %.


----------



## Ves (16 May 2012)

I think I might go with the double downgrade again this week.  Will then have about the same cash balance as you. 

Currently ranked 21000-sh.  We're pretty close by the looks of it!

I picked up Horsley and Adams last week.  Got rid of Goodes and Magner (probably slightly early, but no other way to get Horsley and Adams in).

This weeks looks like a very rare chance to get some defender rookies on the bubble.


----------



## Sean K (16 May 2012)

Ves said:


> This weeks looks like a very rare chance to get some defender rookies on the bubble.



I'm just about off bubble boys and need to get some numbers on the board. I think I'll only trade up to a Shaw perhaps.


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2012)

Sheeds!!! Why rest 4 of my key GWS planks all at once? Arghhhhhh! Lucky I have some back up and can field a team without trading still. Having said that I'm bringing in Sidebottom for Masten who has peaked by the looks. Still have 700k to deploy. Trying to conserve trades for the inevitable injuries but it's costing me overall rankings dearly....


----------



## Ves (17 May 2012)

kennas said:


> Sheeds!!! Why rest 4 of my key GWS planks all at once? Arghhhhhh! Lucky I have some back up and can field a team without trading still. Having said that I'm bringing in Sidebottom for Masten who has peaked by the looks. Still have 700k to deploy. Trying to conserve trades for the inevitable injuries but it's costing me overall rankings dearly....



 I was trading Bugg already, he has peaked for now. he has a low score in his price cycle which makes it hard for him to get much higher in a rush. Probably bring in Spurr this week. And upgrade Ellis to a premium.


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2012)

Ves said:


> I was trading Bugg already, he has peaked for now. he has a low score in his price cycle which makes it hard for him to get much higher in a rush. Probably bring in Spurr this week. And upgrade Ellis to a premium.



C Delaney or J Brennan look a great DEF Cow option to make a quick 100k if you have plenty of trades. I need to stop looking for Cows and deploy my cash into Premiums. Sacrificing about 150 points a week at the moment to conserve trades. Trying to apply lessons learnt from losing a final last year by not having just one last trade left. Might cost me the other way...


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2012)

Averaging 2137 with $771K in the bank. In top 7% but well off the pace now. I don't know how those guys at the top have done it. Just amazing luck with picking the right Cash Cows and no injuries early? Gotta be some luck... 

Zorko and Jenkins the Bubble Boys this week. If I had more trades would bring them both in but I've only got 15 left. Might just grab Zorko due to DPP flexibility and hold him for 3-4 weeks and trade up. Risk with Jenkins is that Walker will be back shortly, but geesh, what a great start. Will be hard to drop.


----------



## Ves (25 May 2012)

kennas said:


> C Delaney or J Brennan look a great DEF Cow option to make a quick 100k if you have plenty of trades. I need to stop looking for Cows and deploy my cash into Premiums. Sacrificing about 150 points a week at the moment to conserve trades. Trying to apply lessons learnt from losing a final last year by not having just one last trade left. Might cost me the other way...



I traded Scotty Thompson in for Bugg and traded Ellis down to Spurr last week.   Brennan, Spurr and Delaney were the best of the bunch.  Job security is a worry for each of them.   I reckon Spurr will miss out this week, just a hunch, he is named on the extended bench and Silvangi is also named.

Traded Murphy to Ablett.  Losing count of the trades I have had to make through injury to premiums! I wanted to get Ablett back, but not quite this early!


----------



## Ves (25 May 2012)

kennas said:


> Averaging 2137 with $771K in the bank. In top 7% but well off the pace now. I don't know how those guys at the top have done it. Just amazing luck with picking the right Cash Cows and no injuries early? Gotta be some luck...
> 
> Zorko and Jenkins the Bubble Boys this week. If I had more trades would bring them both in but I've only got 15 left. Might just grab Zorko due to DPP flexibility and hold him for 3-4 weeks and trade up. Risk with Jenkins is that Walker will be back shortly, but geesh, what a great start. Will be hard to drop.



I think mostly luck with injuries.  Some astute choices as well obviously, but guys like Lake and Hargrave could have gone either way! And obviously the injuries and rookies are always a lottery each year.  More so this year with less bench spots!

I wouldn't have brought Jenkins in if I had trades, as you mention his job security is low.  Not sure about Zorko! He might do OK, but could easily get dropped too. At least Lions cannot make finals, so they might keep him in the side for experience.


----------



## Sean K (25 May 2012)

Ves said:


> I think mostly luck with injuries.  Some astute choices as well obviously, but guys like Lake and Hargrave could have gone either way! And obviously the injuries and rookies are always a lottery each year.  More so this year with less bench spots!
> 
> I wouldn't have brought Jenkins in if I had trades, as you mention his job security is low.  Not sure about Zorko! He might do OK, but could easily get dropped too. At least Lions cannot make finals, so they might keep him in the side for experience.



Yep, I tossed up Lake and Hargrave. Lucky Lake turned up. Same with Ellis and Morris. I jagged Morris, although he's falling off and will need to be traded up if I can to a Shaw perhaps.

Not so lucky with Harvey, Martin, and Burgoyne. I really thought Harvey had at least another good year in him, Martin should be doing a Dangerfield, and Burgs is just a bad mistake. 

I hope Stants isn't rested at the last minute or subbed early tomorrow. I have my C on him.


----------



## NewToTheTrade (26 May 2012)

anyone here do AFL dreamteam?


----------



## Sean K (26 May 2012)

NewToTheTrade said:


> anyone here do AFL dreamteam?



I did last year but just found the interface with SC better and there was a critical mass at SC which made it superior. Things like the Fox Footy SC program are only going to make SC more popular. It has an industry of its own right now. Amazing evolution of supporters integration with the game. I'm addicted...


----------



## Ves (27 May 2012)

2111 this week - a bit disappointing.


----------



## Sean K (28 May 2012)

2088.

It was a tough week with some premiums off the boil and some no-names running amok. Who the hell is Matt Rosa?

I've only got 14 trades left but feel like I need to get GAJ in this week. Or, maybe he'll come back in value a little more....


----------



## Ves (28 May 2012)

kennas said:


> 2088.
> 
> It was a tough week with some premiums off the boil and some no-names running amok. Who the hell is Matt Rosa?
> 
> I've only got 14 trades left but feel like I need to get GAJ in this week. Or, maybe he'll come back in value a little more....



I have 12.  Haven't done anything this week either.  I would like to make 5 more upgrades... but I dont think it is going to happen.


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2012)

Ves said:


> I have 12.  Haven't done anything this week either.  I would like to make 5 more upgrades... but I dont think it is going to happen.



Need 5 for the finals I reckon, maybe 6. I'm trying to aim for that. Just have to upgrade about 6 x GWS players in the mean time. The byes are looking untidy for the average....


----------



## Ves (29 May 2012)

kennas said:


> The byes are looking untidy for the average....



 Par score for bye weeks will be 1600-1900 range IMO.  Couldn't see anyone having 22 on the field for all weeks...


----------



## Sean K (4 July 2012)

I had a shocker last week after the MRB. Disappointing display by Sean's Prawns. Especially by my lock-in captain, GAJ. 

Looking even worse this week with 2 x hundred pointers on the pine. Goddard has a brain snap, and Martin does what young guys do: Have a beer and sleep in. 2 weeks for that?  More to it you'd think. 

Been an average year from the Prawns.


----------



## nomore4s (5 July 2012)

kennas said:


> I had a shocker last week after the MRB. Disappointing display by Sean's Prawns. Especially by my lock-in captain, GAJ.
> 
> Looking even worse this week with 2 x hundred pointers on the pine. Goddard has a brain snap, and Martin does what young guys do: Have a beer and sleep in. 2 weeks for that?  More to it you'd think.
> 
> Been an average year from the Prawns.




Yeah I got a few out too, Franklin will probably miss too you wouldn't think they would risk him against GWS.


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2012)

nomore4s said:


> Yeah I got a few out too, Franklin will probably miss too you wouldn't think they would risk him against GWS.



Arrrrg, Pendles has another week off. Comment by Collingwood, 'it was always going to be a 6 week injury'. Huh? They said 3-4!!!!


----------



## Ves (7 July 2012)

I'm getting smashed by injuries and suspensions (and poor rookie choices) this year.  I don't think I'll even finish top 100000 at this rate.


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2012)

Ves said:


> I'm getting smashed by injuries and suspensions (and poor rookie choices) this year.  I don't think I'll even finish top 100000 at this rate.



Me too. And suspensions. At the wrong end of the season. My rookies have been OK but some old hands have failed me. Harvey has had a shocker, Martin has got worse not better, Goddard down, Burgoyne poor choice, grrr. Pretty happy with Zorko and Giles though. Zorko Super Coach champ of the year. Incredible.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2012)

Coming down to the business end of the season and I'm struggling. Too many Premiums being ordinary and Cows gone Turkey.

Ryder a loss for me. Looks like 4 weeks. I have to trade as he's been my ruck plank. Giles a luxury. So,... I wish I could find some room for a Cox but I'm tight on. 

Good news though, Pendles back! I held and held, and he's in. Probably only for 3 quarters though. I hope he's the same player, I think so. Get in there Pendles and score!!

I'm about to start kicking out my last bench players across the lines to create some cash for upgrades and rely on DPP to cope with injuries. 2 rounds too early for that, but fingers crossed!


----------



## Sean K (22 July 2012)

I went for Cox after he scored that 200 thinking he was on the blitz and he's scored two 70s for me. doh!! 

Still, headed for close to 2400 this week thanks to GAJ as my C.


----------



## sammy84 (23 July 2012)

Just realised I'm leading our league.

Might give Hirdy call later to give him a few pointers considering how Essendon have been going.


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Just realised I'm leading our league.
> 
> Might give Hirdy call later to give him a few pointers considering how Essendon have been going.



Nice. 

Can you tell him to play Stanton off the half back flank this week. Or, play him on Mitchell so he can be reminded how to get the ball again.


----------



## sammy84 (23 July 2012)

kennas said:


> Nice.
> 
> Can you tell him to play Stanton off the half back flank this week. Or, play him on Mitchell so he can be reminded how to get the ball again.




All valid points and I will be sure to pass them on. 

Sadly I added Stanton to my squad before round 5. I was hesitant considering the love/hate relationship I have for him and the pain he has put me through in the past. Following his inclusion in my side, I believed I was a genius. He was actually playing like an elite footballer. After round 8 I put money on him to win the Brownlow. Figured it was about time he paid back for what I've had to endure. Since then he has only cracked 100 once in supercoach and probably hasn't polled one Brownlow vote. Never again Stanton. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Ves (23 July 2012)

I was 1st in the league at the half-way point.  Cannot believe I am still as high as 4th currently after my scores have fallen off a cliff since the bye rounds started.


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2012)

Not watching the game but GAJ scored 105 to half time. Must be having a cracking game.


----------



## Ves (13 August 2012)

Looks like I have somehow managed to qualify for the preliminary final and score a week off!!  Very pleased with that after the year I have had.   Please bring me some good luck I only have one trade left.


----------



## Sean K (14 August 2012)

Ves said:


> Looks like I have somehow managed to qualify for the preliminary final and score a week off!!  Very pleased with that after the year I have had.   Please bring me some good luck I only have one trade left.



Yeah, I managed that in three of my four leagues. Unfortunately, in the one that matters, I'm through to the Prelim in the _bottom half_ of the league. doh!  No trades left so I'm in trouble if I get a couple of injuries.


----------



## Ves (3 September 2012)

Premiers!   2333-2317 , very close grand final.   Pretty pleased with the league win.


----------



## Sean K (9 December 2012)

Starting to get some 2013 Super Coach news filtering through already. Woohoo! 

NicNat and Cox DPP Ruck/Fwd. Nice combo, but will be pricey I think.

Some other early position updates:
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport/afl/supercoach-2013-sneak-peek/story-fn88cf0r-1226522835849

Will be hit and miss with some of the rookies this year. The top 10 draft picks are sure to get a run you'd think.

Whitfield
O'Rourke
Plowman
Toumpas
Stringer
Macrae
Wines
Mayes
Vlastuin
Daniher

Draftees who will make an impact:
http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...pact-next-season/story-fnb7al7m-1226526782154

Will be hard to go past some of the consistent high scorers this year as almost lock in Captains:

Ablett
Swan
Pendles
Watson
Jack
Thompson
Boyd

Guys who stepped up last year who should continue on and could do even better:

Danger
Beams
Kennedy
Deledio
Selwood
Sloane
Cotchin

Some break out seasons, big improvers, coming back off poor years, or from injury:

Patton
Ziebell
Swallow
Hibberd
Martin
Zaha
Stants
Bugg
Fyfe
Murphy
Goddard


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2012)

Some prices out and Super Coach Gold get access tonight.


SUPERCOACH 2013 MOST EXPENSIVE PLAYERS

$740,500 Gary Ablett (GC) mid
$675,300 Dane Swan (Coll) mid
$667,300 Scott Pendlebury (Coll) mid
$657,600 Dayne Beams (Coll) mid
$647,200 Jobe Watson (Ess) mid
$643,300 Josh P Kennedy (Syd) mid
$636,600 Patrick Dangerfield (Adel) mid
$629,500 Joel Selwood (Geel) mid
$624,100 Brett Deledio (Rich) mid
$622,100 Trent Cotchin (Rich) mid

FIVE BIG PRICE JUMPS

Dayne Zorko  (BL) $535,100 - up $421,900
Sam Gibson (NM) $411,100 - up $316,400
Ivan Maric (Rich) $606,900 - up $268,600
Orren Stephenson (Rich) $320,400 - up $213,800
Harley Bennell (GC) $521,900 - up $150,200

10 POTENTIAL BARGAINS

Mark LeCras (WC) $369,200 fwd
Brent Moloney (BL) $362,400 mid
Matthew Leuenberger (BL) $301,100 ruck
Luke Ball (Coll) $301,800 mid
Josh J Kennedy (WC) $299,600 fwd
Travis Varcoe (Geel) $268,900 mid/fwd
Koby Stevens (WB) $176,600 mid
Brett Goodes (WB) $128,200 mid/def
Anthony Morabito (Frem) $115,900 mid
Tom Mitchell (Syd) $115,900 mid

10 NEW FACES

Lachie Whitfield (GWS) $199,500 mid
Jono O'Rourke (GWS) $195,400 mid
Jake Stringer (WB) $179,500 fwd
Ollie Wines (PA) $169,500 mid
Troy Menzel (Carl) $149,500 fwd
Jaeger O'Meara (GC) $115,900 mid
Brad Crouch (Adel) $115,900 mid
Brodie Grundy (Coll) $114,900 ruck
Jack Viney (Melb) $109,500 mid
Lachie Hunter (WB) $109,500 mid


----------



## Sean K (1 February 2013)

And we're off!!

Those who were in last year will receive an invite in the mail.

Anyone who would like to join please PM me and I'll send you the code.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (2 February 2013)

Buddy tipped to leave Hawks.  This is always a destabilizing event until resolved, so the Hawks will suffer.  The media will be like a dog with a bone, just as they were with Cloke and Ablett.


----------



## Sean K (5 February 2013)

Not much interest in Super Coach this year from the AFL supporters. 

PM me for the code.


----------



## Sean K (5 February 2013)

Ves said:


> Premiers!   2333-2317 , very close grand final.   Pretty pleased with the league win.



Can't believe this wasn't celebrated. 

Very good scoring last year.


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2013)

I'm going to pull the league if we don't get 9 ...

Code 872245

Lets go ASFers!


----------



## sammy84 (6 March 2013)

I'll join tonight.

My team name is - on two strikes


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2013)

C'Mon Supercoaches. Just a couple of days to go. Get on it.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2013)

A few hours to go. 

Last chance to get in the ASF league.

See code above.

Come on footy!!


----------



## nomore4s (21 March 2013)

kennas said:


> A few hours to go.
> 
> Last chance to get in the ASF league.
> 
> ...




Yeah can't wait for it to start again.

What happened to everyone from the last few seasons who played?


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 March 2013)

​


nomore4s said:


> Yeah can't wait for it to start again.
> 
> What happened to everyone from the last few seasons who played?




I find it addictive. I spend way too much time on it. Got to the point where it was no longer fun. 

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (22 March 2013)

Duckman#72 said:


> ​
> I find it addictive. I spend way too much time on it. Got to the point where it was no longer fun.
> 
> Duckman




Hahaha it is addictive.

All things in moderation Duckman:


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2013)

kennas said:


> Some prices out and Super Coach Gold get access tonight.
> 
> 10 NEW FACES
> 
> ...




Would have done OK to pick a few of these rookies. 

O'Meara, Crouch, Viney, Whitfield, Wines... 

Prawns v Fantacies in the 1st Elimination. 

GO PRAWNS!


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2014)

A new year, maybe some more interest.

ASF Super Coach code 899504


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 February 2014)

kennas said:


> A new year, maybe some more interest.




I'd love to but I'm not going to get addicted again. I spend every available minute mulling over selections with my head in the ipad. 

At the same time I am trying to tell the 4 ducklings to "get their heads out of their ipods" and get out and play outside, read a book, or do their homework. Hell, at this stage I would be happy if they were even fighting with one another.

Funny story - my youngest (Duckling No 4) came flying out of the loungeroom bawling his eyes out last week and said ..."Duckling No 2" hit me! (in between sobs). I immediately replied "What did you do to him?", to which he said emphatically...."Nothing!" before breaking into another flood of tears. Furious, I strode inside and was just about to give Duckling No 2 a smack on the backside, when he said........"But Dad it was only on Clash of Clans".

We now have a WiFi rule in the house that they are not allowed to kill their siblings in cyberspace.

Duckman


----------



## Miss Hale (2 March 2014)

I have joined, team name Invincibles


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2014)

Miss Hale said:


> I have joined, team name Invincibles



Woohoo! 

Only 4 in so far, first game next Friday.

Get on it!

ASF SUPER COACH (899504)


----------



## Sean K (9 March 2014)

Duckman#72 said:


> I'd love to but I'm not going to get addicted again. I spend every available minute mulling over selections with my head in the ipad.
> 
> At the same time I am trying to tell the 4 ducklings to "get their heads out of their ipods" and get out and play outside, read a book, or do their homework. Hell, at this stage I would be happy if they were even fighting with one another.
> 
> ...



Maybe you should be working on your team at work like everyone else!


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2014)

Two days peeps to get on it. 

Code 899504


----------



## springhill (12 March 2014)

kennas said:


> Two days peeps to get on it.
> 
> Code 899504




I've only played Dream Team before but I am in.


----------



## Miss Hale (24 March 2014)

Not much point having Sandilands in your team if you leave him on the bench - doh!!!  Hoping to go a bit better next week


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2021)

Hi all, 

I've started a new league in the Herald Sun AFL Supercoach for any players out there who would like to join. 





__





						The Herald Sun KFC SuperCoach
					

KFC SuperCoach is the free fantasy competition you and your friends and workmates can enter and play to win some fantastic prizes




					supercoach.heraldsun.com.au
				




League code is: 500665, named ASF Supercoach.

10 years between drinks...


----------

